# Kein Einloggen bei The Elder Scrolls Online möglich - wer noch?



## Kaimikaze (30. Oktober 2017)

*Kein Einloggen bei The Elder Scrolls Online möglich - wer noch?*

Moin zusammen,

seit gut 24 Stunden versuche ich mich einzuloggen und bekomme dann "We're sorry. The Elder Scrolls has quit unexpectedly" zu sehen. 
Am Modem liegt es nicht, habe es mehrfach vom Strom getrennt, außerdem läuft alles andere problemlos.

Seit dem letzten großen Update gibt es bei mir eine Menge Bugs (unfreiwilliges Teleportieren zum Schrein, bin plötzlich unter Wasser und komme nicht mehr an die Oberfläche, Add On "Lost Treasure" funktioniert nicht mehr und ist gar nicht mehr sicht- bzw. konfigurierbar - trotz De- und Neuinstallation, kann getöte Gegner nicht Plündern bzw. Rohstoffe nicht einsammeln.

Eine offizielle Meldung habe ich nicht gefunden, aber auf http://allestörungen.de/stoerung/the-elder-scrolls-online/karte/ sieht es so aus als gäbe es eine Menge Probleme. Vielleicht eine DDOS-Attacke, wäre nicht das erste Mal.

Hat noch wer Probleme?

Gruß
Kai


----------

